# High County Iron Mace



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Guy what does everybody think of this bow and has anybody heard have they got on top of their customer service issues......Thanks in advance for input...


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I owned an 07 Irond Mace and loved it, I never had to use there customer service but i have hear they made some good changes to it. And as far as the bow it was amazing, it was extremly quite, and shock free, acurate and fairly smooth, oh and it was pretty fast to. I was getting 285fps with a 380grain arrow at 62lbs and 28DL.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I had one it was a good bow. It had pretty good speed. Had very little shot noise. It had a tad of viberation at the shot. Put a string tamer on it and the vibes were gone. The only compliant i had is dl settings were actually a half inch longer than what they were suppose to be. I never had to use the customer service. Bow was problem free. I sold it to a friend and he loves it.


----------



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hca*

I`ve heard the draw is a little rocky is that true?


----------



## Blackknight (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice, fast shooting bow. As far as customer service I had better before they claimed they were tring to change their image.


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

Never have shot the Mace but can report I have had good luck with recent calls to HCA.

My dealer reports that the warranty work has been resulting in fast turn arounds and he has yet to have a ligit claim denied.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*iron mace*

I love mine.its blazing fast and flat shooting.i use it for 3D and hunting.with viper sight and ripcord shooting fatboy 340s its very accurate


----------



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hca*

Thats what I`m wantin` to hear my new 1`s gonna be here thursday ...hopin to let the air out of a turkey with it this weekend


----------

